
A Decade of Music Is Lost on Your iPod. These Are the Deleted Years - trevin
https://www.esquire.com/entertainment/music/a28904211/2003-to-2012-forgotten-music-era/
======
BentFranklin
User didn't back up his iTunes purchases, blames world.

